# Club or group meeting in West Central Indiana



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

You're about midway between the Sugar Creek club (Rockville area) and the West Central club (Lebanon area). Here's a complete list:
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files...nformation.pdf

Also, the State Association is meeting at the Purdue Beeyards on June 19th. Dr. Keith Delaphane from Univ. Georgia is our guest speaker. Plus, there will be workshops in the apiaries for all levels of beekeepers. Agenda here:
http://hoosierbuzz.freeforums.org/su...enda-t283.html


----------

